# OK more pics of this new teens suspension frame find, what is it?



## Nickinator (Sep 2, 2012)

Nick posted this under his flea market finds yesterday, and we have had many PM's of folks interested in it, but alas, no one can, or wants to, tell us what it is.

OK friends - we're not selling it without a better idea of what it is, and what it's worth- we did not just fall off the turnip truck!!! :eek: 

Note it has wood wheels, a "B" embossed on the fork, a shock behind the seat, ornate wood and metal pedals, nice wood grips, the seat is missing a part to attach and is stamped "makers" "saddles" "made in Ohio" underneath, and on the side something like "sanford". 
It's not a fixie, and may have wrong rear hub?


I know someone out there has a clue what this bike is....out with it already!... or you're gonna see it on ebay!!!  

Darcie


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 2, 2012)

Is there any writing on the suspension post like patent dates or something?  I'd tell you what it was if I knew - honest!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't see any writing on the "shock", or on crank, will try and clean off underside of crank and see if anything is on there, but doubt it, not a great place for stamping, has two big "bolt" ridges, can't tell if it's internal or external yet with the grime and barn paint.


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 2, 2012)

*sort of a longshot here, but*

a lot of higher end bikes around 1900-1920 used english and french fittings. B.S.A.. Brampton was another company. the forks might be Brampton they did make spring forks for motorcycles early on. they also made chains and pedals. check for a name on the pedals. if they are brampton, then the forks are as well. also, the rear spring cover should have a patent number and name on it ( my pierce was a light stamping that was filled smooth with a layer of paint). Pierce made one and Pope made one(maybe pope bought the pierce patent i don't know) the lower "hinge" by the BB is not Pierce, but i do think that the columbia/pope cushion frame looked like that. i would research MR Columbia's website for early cushion frame id tags. if there is no serial number on th BB it might predate the number system. then the model number would be on the lost name badge. 
of course, if it is columbia why would it have brampton fittings.... oh well, thanks for reading...
http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/File:Im19310417Cy-Bramp.jpg
http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/File:Im19310515Cy-Bram.jpg


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 2, 2012)

What year does it look like?


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 2, 2012)

around 1900 to 1915ish just after the boom. are the fenders screwed through the sides at the rear? there are screws in the frame there for some reason. also at the rear fork at the bottlm?
maybe the fenders are not supposed to be on this bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 2, 2012)

*More Info coming in from Wheelmen*

A couple guys on Wheelmen think it's a toc Barnes (with wrong fenders, bars and grips), with a special issue suspension frame, anyone here on CABE got any info on one of those?


----------



## bike (Sep 2, 2012)

*barnes would be a good guess*

That rear suspension (in my opinion) is an earlier version-~1900 not in the teens, usually there are patent dates on the cover - a lot of rear suspension bikes got more sophisticated instead of having the flat spring at the bottom bracket went to a pivot- that is my take for the 2c it is worth.

http://www.amazon.com/Collecting-Restoring-Antique-Bicycles-Donald/dp/0964953714 this book can be found for a lot less and it is a great starting point for folks that want to learn about earlier bikes. Lent out my copy....maybe someday it will come back.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 2, 2012)

I mentioned on the Wheelman that it is a Barnes.  It's a dead give away that this is a Barnes Fork.  I tried
to add a pic there and couldn't do it.  My catalogue is 1899 which is about the end of the line for the Barnes.
There is no mention in the 1899 catalogue for a suspension though.  Would have to be earlier.  Maybe
someone added this fork!!  Did you try scratching some paint to see the color underneath?  Barnes bicycles
were either white or black as these were the only two colors they came in that I know of.  Appears to be 
Barnes crank too!


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's some more pics of a BARNES fork crown and a BARNES crank.  Check to see
if the bike you're asking about is the same as these.  Hopefully these pics I attach will show up!!



/Users/BillCorbett/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2012/09/02/20120902-171206/Image 1.jpg/Users/BillCorbett/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2012/09/02/20120902-171146/Image.jpg


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 2, 2012)

twowheelfan said:


> maybe the fenders are not supposed to be on this bike.




Yeah I don't think they are...they have been rigged to stay put with wood and screws...
Taking apart the crank right now, and checking closer for orig. paint color, or any #'s.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 2, 2012)

The fenders actually seem to fit fine, even if f they aren't correct- the wood is actually in up in the fork, like a plug to screw fender up into, don't know if this was added by the builders, or a subsequent owners if putting on different fenders. Decided not to tackle taking the crank out tonight. 

Original color is white. 
Then painted green, then red. No way I can see any numbers on the BB. Or top of shock.

Would this have been a coaster brake, and is that ND rear hub correct? chain?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 2, 2012)

A lot of Barnes bikes were white, which confirms some suspicions. Here is a 1900 ad for aBarnes Cushion frame:
http://books.google.com/books?id=6A...page&q=barnes "cushion frame" bicycle&f=false
 In 1899 the bike was probably a fixie, although the very first US built coasters were beginning to be available.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 3, 2012)

I figured someone would recognize that big B - glad to see an ID coming together for you.  That'll be a bueautiful machine with that awful red paint removed and everything else sorted out nicely.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 3, 2012)

There were black Barnses also


----------



## Waterland (Sep 3, 2012)

That New Departure is a much later add on, at least the brake arm is.  The script on early ND hubs looked more ornate like a signature rather than the block style printing you see on this arm.  It looks like a later model D with skip tooth sprocket.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah that's what Nick thought. We'll have to keep our eyes open for the correct brake arm anyway. He's think of keeping this one.
Darcie


----------



## Iverider (Sep 3, 2012)

He should! Nice find.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ditch that God awful kickstand off of there post haste.....!


----------



## ricky123 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Confirmation*

I would like to confirm about any entries pertaining to patent dates or other details. It is important to know. It does help to cleaning off the under side of the crank.


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 4, 2012)

*that*

brake arm and probably the whole back wheel was made during WW 2. it is called a black out hub. chrome was saved for the war effort. the rear wheel looks 26" and the  front looks 28"


----------

